# tener marcha



## llenyador

Un saludo a todos.¿me podrías ayudar?¿como traduciríais al italiano la expresión "tener marcha"?Gracias!


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

Si das el significado de la expresión para aquellos que no conocen la jerga o los modismos ibéricos, tal vez pueda ayudar en italiano.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola llenyador (hola Geviert) 
necesitamos una oración completa en su contexto.
Gracias, te esperamos.

Laura
_moderatrice_


----------



## llenyador

Hola Laura y Geviert,
la expresión "tener marcha" la encuentro en esta frase:
"Se dice de Salou que tiene mucha marcha, pero aunque no la hubiese tenido, la hubiésemos creado. Por las noches, con más o menos cansancio, nos esperaba siempre una asignatura que cumplir: irnos de marcha y no parar de bailar (en más de una ocasión cerramos algún local que otro)"
Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

In questo contesto:
Vita notturna agitata. Meglio se col alcool e ballo, o spostandosi fra tanti locali.


----------



## llenyador

Gracias Neuromante,
si, el sentido está claro pero lo que yo querría es que alguien me diera un modo italiano para decirlo sin tener que dar toda la explicación. No sé, quizás cosas como "andare di festa", "uscire" para "ir de marcha". Ma per dire que un posto "tiene marcha" ¿que se dice en italiano? A veces he oído en la tele cosas como "i luoghi della movida" ¿Como lo dicen los jóvenes italianos en un modo sintético?
Gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Geviert

llenyador said:


> Gracias Neuromante,
> si, el sentido está claro pero lo que yo querría es que alguien me diera un modo italiano para decirlo sin tener que dar toda la explicación. No sé, quizás cosas como "andare di festa", "uscire" para "ir de marcha". Ma per dire que un posto "tiene marcha" ¿que se dice en italiano? A veces he oído en la tele cosas como "i luoghi della movida" ¿Como lo dicen los jóvenes italianos en un modo sintético?
> Gracias de nuevo a todos.



Hay muchas formas jergales correspondientes en italiano, según la región: cuando un posto "tiene marcha" se puede decir que es un posto "molto fico (figo)" entre otros.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Llenyador  

Personalmente diría "Sembra che al Salou ci sia un (gran) bel movimento ..."


----------



## Neuromante

La "movida" no tiene nada que ver. Es mucho más "cultural" y "social" (Con comillas ambas palabras) , la *marcha* es sólo juerga y animación, sin ningúna vertiente contestataria o creativa


----------



## Geviert

Neuromante said:


> La "movida" no tiene nada que ver. Es mucho más "cultural" y "social" (Con comillas ambas palabras) , la *marcha* es sólo juerga y animación, sin ningúna vertiente contestataria o creativa


  Me atrevería a afirmar que Llenyador está citando el término "movida" ("i luoghi della movida") en el significado que tiene exclusivamente en Italia: significa, en su conjunto, discopubs, discoteche, ristoranti, pizzerie y similares. Sin duda el uso del término se confunde con el significado "contracultural" que tiene el término en España (la movida madrileña, española). Tal vez el uso italiano derive (malamente) de este último por su connotación con la "noche", el "nunca se duerme", "todo el mundo a la calle" y demás mitologías urbanas que gustan mucho en Italia. Dicho brevemente: digamos que los italianos han comprendido (y usan) el término "movida" por lo que fue realmente en España: pura marcha, solo juerga y animación.


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre, la movida se parecía mucho más al (Antiguo) Ex-forte Prenestino che al Mattatoio, no es por nada.
Y todo giraba alrededor de salas de exposiciones y nuevos artistas, grupos musicales, casas discográficas, películas, literatura. Mucha droga, mucho sexo, pero "marcha, juerga y animación" más bien la misma que cualquier otro español. Una versión contracultural (Y madrileña) de los salones del XVIII pero con asiduos mucho más jóvenes.


----------



## Geviert

De acuerdo con todo, pero ese es precisamente el significado o uso que *no* tiene en Italia. El uso italiano del término "movida" recupera solo la juerga nocturna en relación a esos tres o cuatro lugares canónicos del fin de semana que he citado. Esa es la "movida" italiana  (o ahí acaba. Se dirá qué aburridos, pues es cierto .


----------



## llenyador

Gracias a todos. En efecto yo hablaba de "movida" en el sentido que se le da actualmente en Italia. 
Me gusta también la solución que propone AnjaAnn. Igual lo traduzco como ella dice con "(gran) bel movimento". "Fico (figo)" lo veo como demasiado genérico.
Queda el hecho que para movida de verdad, en España.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Neuromante

Sólo estaba aclarando cara a los italianos, para que no suelten alguna barbaridad cuando vengan a España y no los miren con mala cara cuando hablen de "movida". El efecto puede ser peor que si un español pide queso para echárselo a la trippa fiorentina "porque la comida italiana se come con queso rallado"


----------



## Geviert

> Igual lo traduzco como ella dice con "(gran) bel movimento". "Fico (figo)" lo veo como demasiado genérico.



Más bien diría al contrario (bel movimento di cosa?), pero claro, de gustibus.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Geviert 

No se trata de "de gustibus ...", sino de "modismo"   

Aunque mi español es de verdad muy, pero muy elementar , intento explicarte el significado del modismo  italiano "esserci movimento": cuando dices "in quel locale c'è un gran bel movimento" significa que se trata de un local no sólo frecuentado por mucha gente, sino por un "montón" de gente bonita ... cuando hay "movimento" se sobreentiende que "hay diversión"


----------



## Geviert

Anja.Ann said:


> Hola, Geviert
> 
> No se trata de "de gustibus ...", sino de "modismo"
> 
> Aunque mi español es de verdad muy, pero muy elementar , intento explicarte el significado del modismo  italiano "esserci movimento": cuando dices "in quel locale c'è un gran bel movimento" significa que se trata de un local no sólo frecuentado por mucha gente, sino por un "montón" de gente bonita ... cuando hay "movimento" se sobreentiende que "hay diversión"



Ciao Anja!

Puoi esprimerti anche in Italiano, non preoccuparti. In fondo sono d'accordo con l'espressione da te proposta (e la capisco nello stesso senso pure), la mia obiezione riguarda il carattere gergale dell'espresione spagnola "tener marcha" che il "modismo" italiano in questione ("esserci in movimento") non ha (non ho capito la battuta al riguardo, sai ). Se qualcuno dice "in quel locale c'è un gran movimento" ci vorrá un bel contesto per cogliere il senso di "marcha" che ha questa particolare espresione iberica. E dico "iberica" perché è tipica dell'uso gergale della penisola. "Tener marcha" e tutte le possibili combinazioni con "marcha" ha un senso di "juerga" che, secondo il mio modesto parere, "esserci in movimiento" detto in generale così, non esprime (perciò dicevo de gustibus  a ciascuno il proprio senso del "divertimento"). Certamente l'espressione "quello è un posto fichissimo!" e simili atrocità è più volgare, ma mi sembra meno generale (per quanto riguarda il senso proprio di "tener marcha").


----------



## Anja.Ann

Geviert said:


> la mia obiezione riguarda il carattere gergale dell'espresione spagnola "tener marcha" che il "modismo" italiano in questione ("esserci in movimento" ) [esserci movimento ] non ha (non ho capito la battuta al riguardo, sai )



Grazie, allora mi esprimo in italiano! 
Scusami, Geviert, non ho capito nemmeno io di aver fatto una battuta (a cosa ti riferivi in particolare?) 



> Se qualcuno dice "in quel locale c'è un gran movimento" ci vorrá un bel contesto per cogliere il senso di "marcha" che ha questa particolare espresione iberica. E dico "iberica" perché è tipica dell'uso gergale della penisola. "Tener marcha" e tutte le possibili combinazioni con "marcha" ha un senso di "juerga" che, secondo il mio modesto parere, "esserci movimento" detto in generale così, non esprime (perciò dicevo de gustibus  a ciascuno il proprio senso del "divertimento").
> Certamente l'espressione "quello è un posto fichissimo!" e simili atrocità è più volgare, ma mi sembra meno generale (per quanto riguarda il senso proprio di "tener marcha")



Non conosco tanto bene il significato di "juerga": ho sempre pensato che significasse "divertirsi/far festa" ... posso tuttavia assicurarti che, in italiano, quando in un locale c'è un gran bel movimento significa che il divertimento è assicurato (generalmente, c'è molta gente, gente bella o interessante, divertimento, "movimento" in tutti i sensi) ... cosa che invece non sempre succede quando un locale è "fichissimo", in quanto potrebbe essere semplicemente "alla moda".


----------



## Geviert

> No se trata de "de gustibus ...", sino de "modismo"



intendevo quella faccina in questa frase!  



> Non conosco tanto bene il significato di "juerga": ho sempre pensato che significasse "divertirsi/far festa" ...



sì, nella sua accezione generale vuol dire lo stesso, magari più nel senso di far baldoria o casino.



> cosa che invece non sempre succede quando un locale è "fichissimo", in quanto potrebbe essere semplicemente "alla moda".



questo è vero, potrebbe voler dire anche alla moda, de gustibus 


PS: "gente bonita" per "gente bella" mi piace!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Geviert, ciao!  

"Quella faccina" non voleva accompagnare nessuna battuta , ma solo la simpatia con cui ho pensato alla tua domanda ("bel movimento di cosa?" - post # 15  ... mi dispiace se l'ho usata impropriamente! 
Immagino di avere un gusto del tutto personale nella scelta delle faccine (come dici tu "de gustibus") ... è, infatti, la stessa che ho usato per prevenire sulla mia scarsa conoscenza dello spagnolo ... nessuna battuta, solo ... una gran sonrisa!  

¡Feliz día!


----------



## Geviert

Anja.Ann said:


> Oh, Geviert, ciao!
> 
> "Quella faccina" non voleva accompagnare nessuna battuta , ma solo la simpatia con cui ho pensato alla tua domanda ("bel movimento di cosa?" - post # 15  ... mi dispiace se l'ho usata impropriamente!
> Immagino di avere un gusto del tutto personale nella scelta delle faccine (come dici tu "de gustibus") ... è, infatti, la stessa che ho usato per prevenire sulla mia scarsa conoscenza dello spagnolo ... nessuna battuta, solo ... una gran sonrisa!
> 
> ¡Feliz día!




Ciao Anja!

certo non c'è problema, figurati. Certamente una faccina (questa o quella che sia) non fa una battuta (al massimo la conferma). Io intendevo in primis la frase che la precede. Dimmi allora - solo se è rilevante per il nostro quesito, ovvio: cosa volevi dire allora di preciso quando affermi: _no se trata de de gustibus sino de "modismo"?_  Questa obiezione mi incuriosisce molto (poi con faccina inclusa sai, ancora di più. Se era una gran sorrisa, ancora più misteriosa!). In altre parole voglio dire: se si tratta di modismo (ammesso che intediamo lo stesso con il termine) mi dai in parte ragione con l'espressione "questo posto è figo" (fichissimo sarebbe inoltre un _idiotismo_). Perciò il mistero! 





> ¡Feliz día!


 Oggi non compio gli anni, ma mi piace! (Una gran sonrisa anche per te!)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Geviert, 

"No se trata de 'de gustibus'" = "non si tratta di questione di gusti" dato che il significato delle due espressioni prese in considerazione è oggettivamente diverso: se c'è movimento, non necessariamente il posto è "fichissimo" (un locale può essere "fichissimo" perché alla moda o elegante, ma questo non presuppone che l'atmosfera sia movimentata da un bel giro di gente) . 

"Modismo" = "Modo di dire" ... se non è così, ops! Il mio spagnolo è peggiore di quanto pensassi   

"¡Feliz día!" si dice solo per il complenno in Spagna?


----------



## Geviert

> se c'è movimento, non necessariamente il posto è "fichissimo" (un locale  può essere "fichissimo" perché alla moda o elegante, ma questo non  presuppone che l'atmosfera sia movimentata da un bel giro di gente) .



Sono d'accordo con la logica, anche se (pur non usando mai questa espressione), non mi immagino un posto in cui ci sia (un bel) "movimento" (Anja dixit ) e non sia proprio perciò un posto "fico". Ma certo, sarebbe forzare, d'accordo. Per finirla elegantemente (fichissimamente) possiamo aggiungere che nell'uso delle forme gergali la connotazione è di solito estensiva , ovvero: ciò che è fico, può essere anche divertente. 


Feliz día si dice anche (e in particolare) a chi compie gli anni. Tu intendevi, direi, _buona giornata_. Dirai in questo caso: ¡que tengas / que pases un buen día! (oppure que te vaya bien, que lo pases bien, buena suerte).

A presto!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Geviert,  

No, in realtà intendevo qualcosa di più dell'usuale "Buona giornata" ... "Una felice giornata!"  ... entonces ¡Que tengas un feliz día! (?)


----------

